# 1st egg



## fortzehr (Jun 22, 2013)

I am happy to announcement our 1st egg today!! How exciting!! You would have thought we just had an actual baby!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

There's nothing like first eggs.  Your's looks really nice! My very first chicken egg looked like a rock the girls had managed to dig up in their run. Took me a second look before I realized it was an egg because it was so funny shaped, sooo dirty and laying with a smaller rock they really did dig up!  I was jumping up and down and taking pics soon as I discovered their rock was a first egg.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Just how I felt when I got my first egg, 7/5. and the second egg, then when I got 2 on the same day, then 3, then 4, and now 5 aday. I will get all excited again when the ameraucanas start to lay!!


----------



## fortzehr (Jun 22, 2013)

Thank you everyone! It is very exciting. I was so excited when I wrote this post that I did not re-read it and now that I have, I noticed I should have put announce and not announcement...oops. Hahaha 
I do love this forum. I have got a lot of good information!!


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

fortzehr said:


> Thank you everyone! It is very exciting. I was so excited when I wrote this post that I did not re-read it and now that I have, I noticed I should have put announce and not announcement...oops. Hahaha
> I do love this forum. I have got a lot of good information!!


How old or your chickens?


----------



## fortzehr (Jun 22, 2013)

I have 10 (1 roo) that are approximately 20 weeks and 6 that are 13 weeks. Only 1 of my 20 weekers are laying. Hopefully the other girls will be following closely behind


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats and good luck


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

fortzehr said:


> I am happy to announcement our 1st egg today!! How exciting!! You would have thought we just had an actual baby!!


Those are like GOLD. Congrats!


----------

